# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  [En PROD] Les Blog's de la rdaction

## Marc Lussac

Normalement vous pouvez rpondre en commentaires dans les blogs en fesant d'abord un login, avec le *meme login* et *meme password* que sur le *forum*, voir : *s'identifier* (colonne de droite)

http://blog.developpez.com/

Bravo  Cdric et Olivier et  tous ceux qui ont fait progresser ce projet

 ::ave:: 

Annonce officielle demain normalement

Merci de poster  la suite vos rapports de Bugs, avis et commentaires sur ce systme de Blog's.

----------


## cchatelain

Pensez  vous identifier (mme login et password que le forum)   ::wink::  vos commentaires seront donc vraimment "signs".

----------


## grafikm_fr

Je n'ai qu'une chose  rajouter: viendez tous!!!   ::P:

----------


## ridan

Flicitations pour le magnifique travail  ::wink::

----------


## Piotrek

Juste une remarque, quand les bloggers parlent d'un article externe, ex l'histoires des barres chocolates 

http://blog.developpez.com/

Le titre:



> 70% des utilisateurs donneraient leur mot de passe en echange d'une barre chocolate...


Si on clique dessus: on quitte le site pour aller sur le site du lien, je pense qu'il faudrait que les bloggeurs rajoutent un target=_blank (si possible, ou autre chose, j'ai pas test) pour ouvrir le lien *dans une nouvelle fenetre* et donc rester sur le site de developpez. C'est suffisement difficile de faire venir des internautes, faut pas leur derouler le tapis rouge vers la sortie.

Sinon c'est marvoullessque, supersplendissime, a que c'est b   ::!::  
 ::hola::  

J'adore
 ::bravo::

----------


## cchatelain

C'est l'usage courant dans les blogs de ne pas utiliser de target blank...

----------


## Piotrek

Ok

J'ai juste t surpris de tomber directement sur le site au lieu de tomber dans la liste des commentaire

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,

Sympa, en plus j'aime bien le principe des blogs  :;): 
C'est une bonne ide pour developpez.com !

J'ai vu que le fil RSS du blog est accessible.
Ce serai bien de le dclarer avec les balises <link>, cela permet  certains logiciels de les prendre en compte.
Par exemple, avec Firefox on peut crer un marque page dynamique avec le fil RSS d'un simple clique...

Pour cela il suffit d'ajouter le code suivant (pour le blog principal) : 


```

```

Ce serait plus pratique...

a++

----------


## cchatelain

Je ragarde a ds que possible. Pas ce soir, mais je vais regarder. N'hsite pas  me relancer sur le sujet   ::wink::

----------


## adiGuba

> Je ragarde a ds que possible. Pas ce soir, mais je vais regarder. N'hsite pas  me relancer sur le sujet


Ok pas de problme  :;): 
De toute manire ce n'est pas urgent !

----------


## Anonymous

Bon, en fait je l'ai fait tout de suite   ::wink::

----------


## adiGuba

Super c'est impeccable !   ::ccool::

----------


## sur_uix

Vraiment extra d'avoir ajouter les Blogs.

Pour ma part je les ai intgr dans Thunderbird.
Tout fonctionne  merveille, mais est-ce qu'il serrai possible j'ajouter le tag *author*. 

```
<author>ANDY_C</author>
```

Comme cela dans Thunderdird on verrai *ANDY_C* sous Expditeur et non pas *Blogs de Developpez.com* comme maintenant.

merci,
 ::wink::

----------


## cchatelain

Faut que je vois ce que je peux faire   ::wink::

----------


## sur_uix

> Faut que je vois ce que je peux faire


Je suis all faire un tour sur le site de http://b2evolution.net
Et effectivement dans leur demo il n'y a pas non plus le tag author.

Le seul site Blog que j'ai trouv qui utilise ce tag est http://www.orablogs.com/orablogs/
Et en plus ont dirait que ce tag n'est dispo que dans RSS 2.0

----------


## cchatelain

Et moi je suis bloqu techniquement sur certains lments   ::wink::  
C'est pas gagn   ::cry::

----------

